# Master tub faucet install



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Had to get a little creative with the carpenter.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

This free-standing stuff is right up Chonkie's alley! I'm sure he'll be chiming in on it. Looks nice in my opinion. How do you like doing this type of tub install. I've done some & found them a nice change of pace.


----------



## moz (Aug 4, 2012)

Does it stay like that or does it get tiled as well? Looks good. 
With the waste pipe, did you have the tub to dry fit before tiling?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Looks good, a little close to the tub imo ... it's nice when the HO doesn't mind if the valve is on the finished floor. Most won't notice the couple of inches difference in height.





moz said:


> Does it stay like that or does it get tiled as well?
> With the waste pipe, did you have the tub to dry fit before tiling?


Just an educated assumption, but it will probably just stay that way. (If the HO were smart) That brand/model has the top brass ring that you have to rotate to tighten the finish trim down. Has 4 holes somewhat near the top of the ring that you place provided rods into to tighten. At the same time you gotta hold the trim from rotating.

If they add tile, which it will never be seen during normal use since it's behind the tub, it looks like they would block the holes. It would then require breaking tile to get to the ring for service later on if there were an issue with that area. Tile would need to be below those holes to work.

We never had the tubs on site when roughing in or top out. Just the measurements or we get close at rough in and sandbox the tub drain so I can get it precise on topout. Once you know exactly where it goes, just stub it up with just the male threads of a trap adaptor sticking out of the finished floor height. At least thats what we do.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Two of the four holes. Note they are almost at the top of the ring. Correct height is VERY crucial if you install this particular grohe style filler because of this ring. Other brands/styles give you more height leeway. 

If you can't get to the holes, then you can't even get to the ring with pliers, the finish floor needs a pretty tight gap around the valve because the escutcheon isn't that big. I think a 1/8" gap all around is what they say to do.

The tile in this pic was actually a little bit too big on the front gap which is seen towards the bottom of the pic. You could see the gap if you were cleaning the filler, but that's the only time. This HO didn't mind, but some might.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

chonkie said:


> Looks good, a little close to the tub imo ... it's nice when the HO doesn't mind if the valve is on the finished floor. Most won't notice the couple of inches difference in height.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are 100% correct, had three or four holes and two rods to tighten it. I "dry fitted" first and carpenter and I got exact measurements for height of box. It had to be within 1/8". HO was fine with wood box. 

Faucet ended up way to close to the tub. I actually robbed one of the cabinet door circular bumpers and placed it between tub and faucet so when they turned it on and off it wouldn't bang against the tub. The reason it ended up that way was because in the roughin stage we had specs for tub and tub filler but it was the same model without handheld. And if you notice this handheld was mounted in the back and could not be turned to the side. I had to work around the window trim to accommodate. All in all I thought it turned out well. No complaints from HO or builder so that's all that really matters


----------



## moz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you for the explanation. I understand. Nice work.


----------



## pipe-it-up (Feb 7, 2015)

had very similar situation, looks good. can't wait until everyone gets off this freestanding tub bull****.


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Nice and tight, like the 45* with the fitting 90*... creative.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

BC73RS said:


> Nice and tight, like the 45* with the fitting 90*... creative.


That is the sh!tiest looking part of it. Other than where the filler touches the tub. I would not spend that kind of money for that end result.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

BC73RS said:


> Nice and tight, like the 45* with the fitting 90*... creative.


At least it is covered at trim out. Filler touching tub will always show.


----------

